# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo of the Month February 2010 (CLOSED)

## John Clare

Enter your photos here (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your photo and your name on the cover of the website as the photo of the month for February 2010! Please only enter a photo you own! Please also tell us what type of frog or toad is in the photo. Artwork is not considered a photograph, even if it is prepared from a photo - please no collages or modifications from the original photo beyond overall color/contrast correction, sharpness and very basic touch-ups (e.g. dust removal).  Good luck!

----------


## John Clare

My entry.  Imitator Dart Frog - _Ranitomeya imitator_ "Tarapoto" - Understory Enterprises Line.  This female is hiding in a bromeliad axil.

----------


## jclee

Alas, all I've got are leptopelis vermiculatus pics, but here's another one:

----------


## maneeta

Damn you, John, could you please stop entering such amazing pictures so I might at least have a slight chance?!?! ^^ (And if it's not you, it's Kurt. Or Ebony.)





> My entry.  Imitator Dart Frog - _Ranitomeya imitator_ "Tarapoto" - Understory Enterprises Line.  This female is hiding in a bromeliad axil.

----------


## jclee

That is an AMAZING photo! (Man, my camera needs an upgrade.)

----------


## 1beataway

Such an amazing pic, John.

----------


## John Clare

Thank you all.  Maneeta - bear in mind I've never won the Photo of the Month competition.

----------


## Kurt

Neither have I and I have very few pictures I can claim as my own.

----------


## Irina

Hello,

this is my photo for the photo of the month February 2010.

It's my R. reinwardtii!

Nice greetings from vienna,
Irina

----------


## John Clare

Very nice, Irina.

----------


## Bellerophon

Ugh! this is gonna be a tough month to win.  I'll throw in something anyway  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tom

John that photo is so amazing. I love how reflective the frogs skin is and how the back ground is cloudy. I think I am going to take a photography class at school cause mine are not so good.

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

Looks like Lee is busting out the big guns, John. I'll have to dig through my hard drive and see what I have squirreled away.

----------


## jclee

Uh, oh! The pros are coming out of hiding.  :Smile:

----------


## John Clare

I'm voting for Lee!

----------


## KaylaSt

Wow! Such amazing pictures!! I don't think I am going to even attempt to beat those!!

Truly beautiful!!

----------


## Wambli

Sharron and Bud

----------


## geno1324

Here's my photo of my buddy Gumba

----------


## kero24keroppi

my golden tree frog =)

----------


## Andy

Here is my entry, I call him "old red eye" he is I think a frog and a very old and grumpy one.
Pictured here last mating season here in the uk. Thanks.

----------


## John Clare

Andy, that's a Common Toad, _Bufo bufo_.

----------


## Andy

Thanks John.

----------


## Ebony

Nice photo Andy, Yea.. he does look a bit grumpy, its those eyes :Smile: .

----------


## Tom

Very grumpy kinda like a grumpy old man. Great picture.

----------


## jtay

My entry - My Whistling tree frog (L. ewingii)

----------


## SkinkyDinker

I have no chance, but here it goes:
My baby green pacman frog Flubber

----------

